# Java tiefgestellten Zahlen (Indizes)



## BonjoJava (1. Apr 2011)

Hi, 


Wollte mal wissen ob es etwas gibt um zum beispiel ein integer als tiefergestelle Zahl darstellen zu lassen.

Mal ganz einfach zb :
-------------------------------
class test
{
public void subscribeNumber(int a)
{

    System.out.println("X"+//tiefgestelltes a//);

}
}
---------------------------------
So dan soll er rausgeben im Fall wo a=2 --> X2 (nur dass das die 2 tiefgestellt sein soll).

Wäre dankbar für jede Antwort. ;-)


----------



## Volvagia (1. Apr 2011)

Javaintern kenne ich nichts, aber die Meisten Swing-Komponenten unterstützen HTML.
Hochstellen und Tiefstellen in HTML über sup und sub


----------



## Kruemel (3. Apr 2011)

Vielleicht hat sichs schon erledigt aber Unicode kann Hoch und Tiefstellen (z.B. in TextFields):

String 10hoch4 = "10\u2074";

Durch ändern der letzten Ziffer können andere Hochzahlen dargestellt werden.
(\u2075 ist ^5 usw.)

Gruß, Kruemel


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Apr 2011)

*Java™ Quelltext ist bitte in [ J A V A ]-Tags zu schreiben: [ J A V A ]hier Java Code einfügen[ / J A V A]*


----------

